
Intel Circuit Squashes Side-Channel Sniffing - selljamhere
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/security/a-very-noisy-signal-intel-circuit-squashes-sidechannel-sniffing
======
LinuxBender
Instead of adding overhead, could you instead rate limit random activity, to
smooth out the noise floor, but keep a constant noise floor?

I do this on VPN links, using a bi-directional rate limited rsync and QoS. SSH
takes priority over the rsync, so there is no added latency. Rsync just fills
in the silence on the VPN. Some people call this padding.

